# type r vs p3



## VR028 (Feb 17, 2012)

at the moment i have 2 kenwood kfc-w3011's and im looking to upgrade to something with much better sq and hopefully at little louder too.

the box i have is a 3.5cu.ft with a 3" slot port tuned to 33hz

ive listened to both of the subwoofers in the title but im not sure how they would sound in my enclosure hence my post.

they will be run off a pdx-m12 so which would sound better and louder. im open to any other subwoofer similar in price to the rockford p3 and alpine type r ( $300AU)

thanks in advance


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It's best to build a new box if you're going to switch subs. You can get away with sealed enclosures for subs that's pretty close in requirements, but it's rare to find drop-ins for ported. It doesn't take much change in parameters to alter size & tuning. If you're going to switch subs, build the right box so the new sub gets a fair trial.


----------



## VR028 (Feb 17, 2012)

i just built this box myself a few weeks ago. its very good quality and i built it to suit 2 polk MM 1240's. however i decided on an alpine pdx m12 and was concerned about power handling so ive opted for higher powered subs.

i would really like to keep this box as i just built it and put a lot of effort into it. most 12" subs seem to suit this size anyway according to the spec sheets but i was just hoping for some real world results from people who have heard these subs in ported enclosures


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The Type R is going to be favored over the P3. Still, I would model each to see what the response is. Opinions on sound is somewhat subjective. Graphs are more accurate.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

type r all the way

i have p2 12s sealed proper box sizes, they sound so bad. i get a headache every time i listen

rockford does nothing for sq. just read their page and its all about surface area, cooling, and xmax

alpine shows their nice bl curve on their site


----------



## VR028 (Feb 17, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> type r all the way
> 
> i have p2 12s sealed proper box sizes, they sound so bad. i get a headache every time i listen
> 
> ...


fair enough ive heard similar things throughout the internet about rockfords bad sq. what i really liked were the polk mm 1240's its just that i was a little concerned with running them off a pdx-m12. do you think they would be allright or should i just be safe and stick with the type r?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

VR028 said:


> fair enough ive heard similar things throughout the internet about rockfords bad sq. what i really liked were the polk mm 1240's its just that i was a little concerned with running them off a pdx-m12. do you think they would be allright or should i just be safe and stick with the type r?


i ran them off 900 watts no problem, ported and sealed.

i would say u will be fine so long as you know how to set the gains

and if your a little worried, u could go smaller on the box size to be safe

have someone check the xmax limits with power and box size


----------



## VR028 (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks for that cruzer. i think ill go with the type r's just for piece of mind. after another listen of both subs i feel the sq is not that far off the polks when ported. also according to bass box 6 the type r's play a little lower and louder in my particular box safely within their xmax.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

The new Type R has some improved technologies over the previous model.


----------



## VR028 (Feb 17, 2012)

Danometal said:


> The new Type R has some improved technologies over the previous model.


yeah i reckon they sound great. a lot of people will disagree but i think they've come a long way with sq


----------



## JungleRecon (Jan 15, 2012)

If I may, sway you towards Alpine's Type X woofers. They are far superior over the Type R's. 

In my opinion, if one were to make the decession to purchase the Type R's, just go the extra mile, pick up a set of the SWX1243D's. They're still very much available online, despite companies like Crutchfield claiming they are "out of stock". 

Alpine recommends a 1-2³ ported box. Although I don't believe the air pressure in your box would do any harm to them. 

I saw it mentioned above, and must say, it is MUCH better to build your own enclosure. If you're capable of of buying, cutting, and assembly the material into an enclosure, I could easily _CAD up_ a properly designed ported or sealed enclosure for these, as I have for my SWX 1042D's.


----------



## VR028 (Feb 17, 2012)

JungleRecon said:


> If I may, sway you towards Alpine's Type X woofers. They are far superior over the Type R's.
> 
> In my opinion, if one were to make the decession to purchase the Type R's, just go the extra mile, pick up a set of the SWX1243D's. They're still very much available online, despite companies like Crutchfield claiming they are "out of stock".
> 
> ...


why would the air pressure from my enclosure harm the subs? the recomended size is 1-2 cu ft and my box is 3.5 overall and about 3.2 after port and driver displacement. im using 2 subwoofers so my box is well within spec is it not?

the only problem i have with buying type x's over the r's is the cost.
the type r's over here are around 300 and the x's are just over 500.
keep in mind i will be using 2


----------



## VR028 (Feb 17, 2012)

i went and had another listen to some more subs that id like to add to the mix. out all the subs i liked the orion xtr pro's, hertz hx 300 and phoenix gold ti 212d's. overall the phoenix sounded the most solid but the hertz wasnt far off and blended better with the mids. 
can anybody recommend any of those mentioned to suit a ported box?


----------

